# Fantasy Expansion Draft anyone?



## MarioChalmers

I was just thinking about it awhile ago. What if all of us take teams, and protect our own players... Then the guy using the Bobcats would choose the Bobcats team... I dunno, but it might be interesting.. anyone up for it?


----------



## Charlotte_______

I'll do it, im Bobcats


----------



## MarioChalmers

We should get more players to join  No one posts here....


----------



## MJG

I'd do the Wizards and Clippers, and if need be a few other teams if we need to fill up some slots. If a Clipper fan wants to do them then they can have them though.


----------



## Mavs Dude

I could take Milwaukee and Dallas plus any extra teams.


----------



## hobojoe

I'll take any team(s), my preferences being Orlando, Seattle, Miami and Memphis.


----------



## madman

ill be T.O


----------



## GNG

I'll have the unenviable task of taking Memphis, if capuT doesn't want them.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I'll have the unenviable task of taking Memphis, if capuT doesn't want them.


Go ahead, I figured you would want them, I'll take Orlando/Seattle/Miami until someone else claims them, or else I'll do all of them. I want to at least keep 1, but two are up for grabs if anyone wants them.


----------



## Sánchez AF

I'LL TAKE dALLAS mAVERICKS


----------



## MarioChalmers

I'll take the Kings...

Here's the rundown.. (so far)

Charlotte_______ - Charlotte Bobcats
MJG - Washington Wizards, Los Angeles Clippers
Mavs Dude - Milwaukee Bucks, Dallas Mavericks
rukahS capuT - WOW! Ok then, Seattle Supersonics, Orlando
Magic, Miami Heat
rawse -Memphis Grizzlies
gian - Sacramento Kings

Carter182, have any other team in mind? The Mavs are taken..  We need 20 more teams...


----------



## MarioChalmers

Btw, for those who already have teams, you can start posting...

Post your team's roster and mark those that are protected


----------



## Charlotte_______

Done.


----------



## peleincubus

ill take the rockets.


----------



## dmilesai

I'll take the Clippers (if MJG will give them up) and the Sixers...


----------



## MarioChalmers

Charlotte_______ - Charlotte Bobcats
MJG - Washington Wizards
Mavs Dude - Milwaukee Bucks, Dallas Mavericks
rukahS capuT - WOW! Ok then, Seattle Supersonics, Orlando
Magic, Miami Heat
rawse -Memphis Grizzlies
gian - Sacramento Kings
dmilesai- Los Angeles Clippers
peleincubus- Houston Rockets


----------



## Mavs Dude

Well here is my list of players:
Milwaukee:
SG-Michael Redd-protected
SG/SF-Desmond Mason-protected
PG-TJ Ford-protected
PF-Joe Smith-protected
PF/SF-Brian Skinner-protected
C-Dan Gadzuric-protected
PG/SG-Erick Strickland-protected
PF/SF-Marcus Haislip-protected
SF/PF-Keith Van Horn-unprotected
C-Daniel Santiago-unprotected
PF/SF-Toni Kukoc-unprotected-FA
PG/SG-Damon Jones-unprotected-FA
PG-Brevin Knight-unprotected-FA

Dallas:
PF/SF/C-Dirk Nowitzki-protected
SF/PF-Antwain Jamison-protected
SG/SF-Michael Finley-protected
SG/SF-Josh Howard-protected
SF/PF/C-Eduardo Najera-protected
PF/C-Danny Fortson-protected
PF/SF-Antoine Walker-unprotected
C-Shawn Bradley-unprotected
SG/SF-Tariq Abdul-Wahad-unprotected
SG-Jon Steffanson-unprotected
PG-Steve Nash-unprotected-FA
PG/SG-Marquis Daniels-unprotected-FA
PF-Scott Williams-unprotected-FA


----------



## MJG

I'm using the contracts from HoopsHype salaries page. Protected above the underline, not protected below. Players not listed are UFAs. Just to be nice, I list the remaining contract of the players not protected.

<b>Washington Wizards</b>
1. Gilbert Arenas
2. Larry Hughes
3. Kwame Brown
4. Jarvis Hayes
5. Steve Blake
6. Brendan Haywood
7. Juan Dixon
<u>8. Jared Jeffries</u>
9. Christian Laettner (1 year, 6.2 million)
10. Jerry Stackhouse (5 years, $40 million)
11. Mitchell Butler (1 year, about 1.1 million)
12. Lonny Baxter (1 year, 0.6 million)
13. Etan Thomas (RFA)

<b>LA Clippers</b>
1. Elton Brand
2. Corey Maggette
3. Chris Kaman
4. Quentin Richardson
5. Eddie House
6. Marko Jaric
7. Chris Wilcox
<u>8. Keyon Dooling</u>
9. Peja Drobjnak (3 years, 9.5 million)
10. Wang Zhizhi (1 year, 2.2 million)
11. Melvin Ely (3 years, 7.4 million, team option after next year)

A note about Washington -- if you have an interest in drafting a player from them, let me know beforehand. There's one player on there I don't especially want selected, and if he's the one you want, I'll offer some incentive to go in another direction.


----------



## MarioChalmers

So far: 
Available Players:

Christian Laettner
Jerry Stackhouse 
Mitchell Butler
Lonny Baxter 
Peja Drobjnak
Wang Zhizhi 
Melvin Ely
Keith Van Horn
Daniel Santiago
Shawn Bradley
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Jon Steffanson
Antoine Walker


Oh yeah, if you guys want any extra teams just tell me, we might not have enough people to do the whole league so just go multiple teams.



Btw, I don't know much about the expansion draft, so call me stupid. But are you allowed to protect FAs?


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Btw, I don't know much about the expansion draft, so call me stupid. But are you allowed to protect FAs?


No you can't but Charlotte can't draft them either.


----------



## Mavs Dude

I can take Minnesota, San Antonio, Indiana, and Detroit right now until somebody else wants them.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Go ahead..


----------



## knicksfan

ill take the new york knicks if its ok with you


----------



## MarioChalmers

Protected:
Chris Webber
Mike Bibby
Brad Miller
Doug Christie
Peja Stojakovic
Gerald Wallace
Not:
Vlade Divac - FA
Lawrence Funderburke - FA
Bobby Jackson - FA
Darius Songalia - FA
Anthony Peeler - FA
Tony Massenburg - FA
Jabari Smith - FA
Rodney Buford -FA


----------



## MarioChalmers

Still Waiting for input:
Charlotte_______ - Charlotte Bobcats
Mavs Dude - Minnesota, San Antonio, Indiana, and Detroit 
rukahS capuT - WOW! Ok then, Seattle Supersonics, Orlando
Magic, Miami Heat
rawse -Memphis Grizzlies
gian - Sacramento Kings
peleincubus- Houston Rockets
knicksfan- New York Knicks

Teams that are done with protecting:

Dallas Mavericks
Milwaukee Bucks
Washington Wizards
LA Clippers
Sacramento Kings


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> So far:
> Available Players:
> 
> Christian Laettner
> Jerry Stackhouse
> Mitchell Butler
> Lonny Baxter
> Peja Drobjnak
> Wang Zhizhi
> Melvin Ely
> Keith Van Horn
> Daniel Santiago
> Shawn Bradley
> Tariq Abdul-Wahad
> Jon Steffanson
> Antoine Walker
> 
> Btw, I don't know much about the expansion draft, so call me stupid. But are you allowed to protect FAs?


I'm guessing the reason you ask is my putting Etan on my list. Well, there's a difference between restricted and unrestricted FAs. UFAs can't be picked or protected, simple as that. RFAs, on the other hand, can be both picked and protected. If they are picked, instead of going to Charlottle, they become UFAs. Charlotte can do this to so they can officially pick a player without adding any salary to their team. Also, if an opposing team wanted to sign a RFA but feared that his team would match, I believe they can offer incentive to Charlotte to pick that player so they have a better chance of signing him.


----------



## Charlotte_______

How am I on the list?


----------



## knicksfan

protected- mike sweetney kurt thomas frank williams stephon marbury dikembe mutumbo tim thomas allan houston

np- shandon anderson penny hardaway moochie norris cezary trybanski dermarr johnson EXPIRING othella harrington vin baker EXPIRING


----------



## knicksfan

also protected- nazr mohammed


----------



## hobojoe

Key: 
***=Protected
Player Name=Unrestricted FA

*Orland Magic:*
***Keith Bogans 
Andrew DeClercq 
Derrick Dial 
***Reece Gaines 
***Pat Garrity 
***Drew Gooden 
Grant Hill 
Juwan Howard 
Steven Hunter 
Britton Johnsen 
***Tyronn Lue 
***Tracy McGrady 
***Zaza Pachulia 
Sean Rooks 
***DeShawn Stevenson 


*Seattle Supersonics:*
***Ray Allen 
Brent Barry
Calvin Booth 
***Nick Collison 
***Antonio Daniels 
Reggie Evans 
Richie Frahm 
Jerome James 
***Rashard Lewis 
***Ronald Murray 
***Vitaly Potapenko 
***Vladimir Radmanovic 
***Luke Ridnour 
Ansu Sesay
Leon Smith 


*Miami Heat:*
***Malik Allen 
Rafer Alston 
***Jerome Beasley 
***Caron Butler 
Rasual Butler 
Bimbo Coles 
Brian Grant 
***Udonis Haslem 
Eddie Jones 
***Lamar Odom 
***Dwyane Wade 
Samaki Walker 
John Wallace 
ZhiZhi Wang 
Loren Woods


----------



## Mavs Dude

I'll get my teams up soon. Hoopshype isn't working for me.


----------



## thaKEAF

I will be the Sixers.

Eric Snow *- Protected* 
Aaron McKie _- Unprotected_ 
Allen Iverson *- Protected* 
Greg Buckner _- Unprotected_ 
Willie Green *- Protected* 
Kenny Thomas *- Protected* 
John Salmons *- Protected* 
Kyle Korver *- Protected* 
Glenn Robinson _- Unprotected_ 
Marc Jackson *- Protected* 
Zendon Hamilton _- Unprotected (FA)_ 
Derrick Coleman _- Unprotected_ 
Samuel Dalembert *- Protected* 
Amal McCaskill _- Unprotected (FA)_ 
Todd MacCulloch _- Unprotected_


----------



## Spill_Canvas

I'll take the Celtics if no one has them.

Gonna think about who to protect a bit and I'll post it later.


----------



## madman

i was not on the lists but i said i was gonna be Toronto so here is my lineup

Protected:

Vince Carter
Jalen Rose
Donyell Marshall
Chris Bosh
Roger Mason Jr
Jerome Moisio
Morris Peterson
Robert Archibald
------------------------
Unprotected

Alvin Williams
Corie Blount
Michael Curry
Dion Glover
Lamond Murray
Milt Palacio
Rod Strickland


----------



## kentuckyfan13

Ill Take Either......

Minnesota
Denver
Washington


----------



## kentuckyfan13

I think I Just Want Minnesota so.........

Protected:
Kevin Garnett
Sam Cassell
Latrell Sprewell
Micheal Olawakandi
Trenton Hassell
Ndudi Ebi
Fred Hoidberg
Wally Szerbiak
------------------
Unprotected:
Troy Hudson
Gary Trent
Ervin Johnson
Mark Madsen
Oliver Miller


----------



## Mavs Dude

Wow you would protect Candy and Wally?!! Well there was sometime wasted on doing Minnesota for me.


----------



## hobojoe

Taken Teams, Owners have posted List of protected players:
Miami Heat-rukahS capuT
Milwaukee Bucks-Mavs Dude
Chicago Bulls-rukahS capuT
New York Knicks-knicksfan
Orlando Magic-rukahS capuT
Philadelphia 76ers-The College Dropout
Washington Wizards-MJG
Toronto Raptors-madman
Dallas Mavericks-Mavs Dude
Los Angeles Clippers-MJG
Minnesota Timberwolves-kentuckyfan13
Sacramento Kings-gian
Seattle SuperSonics-rukahS capuT


Taken Teams, Owners still need to post a list of which players they would like to protect:
Memphis Grizzlies-rawse 
Boston Celtics-Spill_Canvas 


Available Teams:
Utah Jazz-
San Antonio Spurs-
Phoenix Suns-
Portland Trail Blazers-
Los Angeles Lakers-
Denver Nuggets-
Golden State Warriors-
Houston Rockets-
New Orleans Hornets-
Cleveland Cavaliers-
Detroit Pistons-
Indiana Pacers-
New Jersey Nets-
Atlanta Hawks-


----------



## hobojoe

I'll do the Bulls too...

Protected-
Eddy Curry
Tyson Chandler
Scottie Pippen 
Marcus Fizer
Kirk Hinrich
Jamal Crawford
Chris Jeffries

Unprotected-
Antonio Davis
Eddie Robinson
Jerome Williams

Unrestricted FA-
Kendall Gill
Linton Johnson
Paul Shirley
Ronald Dupree
Jannero Pargo


----------



## Spill_Canvas

Okay, here's mine. I had to think about Mihm for a bit.

Boston Celtics:

Chucky Atkins - Unprotected
Marcus Banks - Protected
Mark Blount - Protected
Mark Bryant - Unprotected
Ricky Davis - Protected
Paul Pierce - Protected
Jiri Welsch - Protected
Raef LaFrentz - Unprotected
Michael Stewart - Unprotected
Chris Mihm - Unprotected
Jumaine Jones - Unprotected
Walter McCarty - Protected
Kendrick Perkins - Protected
Brandon Hunter - Protected
Josip Sesar - Free Agent, Unprotected


----------



## Ghost

I want the suns


----------



## mofo202

I'll take the Nets.

Protected:
Kenyon Martin
Jason Kidd
Richard Jefferson
Jason Collins
Kerry Kittles
Aaron Williams
Zoran Planinic
Brian Scalabrine

Free Agents:
Brandon Armstrong 
Hubert Davis 
Tamar Slay 
Anthony Goldwire 

Unprotected:
Alonzo Mourning
Rodney Rogers
Lucious Harris


----------



## hobojoe

Taken Teams, Owners have posted List of protected players:
Miami Heat-rukahS capuT
Milwaukee Bucks-Mavs Dude
New Jersey Nets-mofo202
Chicago Bulls-rukahS capuT
New York Knicks-knicksfan
Orlando Magic-rukahS capuT
Philadelphia 76ers-The College Dropout
Washington Wizards-MJG
Toronto Raptors-madman
Dallas Mavericks-Mavs Dude
Los Angeles Clippers-MJG
Minnesota Timberwolves-kentuckyfan13
Sacramento Kings-gian
Seattle SuperSonics-rukahS capuT
Boston Celtics-Spill_Canvas 
Memphis Grizzlies-rawse

Taken Teams, Owners still need to post a list of which players they would like to protect: 
Phoenix Suns-#1Stunna



Available Teams:
Utah Jazz-
San Antonio Spurs-
Portland Trail Blazers-
Los Angeles Lakers-
Denver Nuggets-
Golden State Warriors-
Houston Rockets-
New Orleans Hornets-
Cleveland Cavaliers-
Detroit Pistons-
Indiana Pacers-
Atlanta Hawks-




> Originally Posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> I want the suns


Go ahead, make your picks.


----------



## GNG

*Memphis** Grizzlies*

*Protected*
Pau Gasol
James Posey
Jason Williams
Bonzi Wells
Stromile Swift
Shane Battier
Bo Outlaw
Earl Watson

*Unprotected*
Mike Miller
Lorenzen Wright
Jake Tsakalidis
Troy Bell
Dahntay Jones
Theron Smith
Ryan Humphrey

PM me if you'd like to select one of the Grizzlies' players, because I'd like to offer you a deal for you to select someone of both of our liking.


----------



## MarioChalmers

So far: 
Available Players:

Christian Laettner
Jerry Stackhouse 
Mitchell Butler
Lonny Baxter 
Peja Drobjnak
Wang Zhizhi 
Melvin Ely
Keith Van Horn
Daniel Santiago
Shawn Bradley
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Jon Steffanson
Antoine Walker
Mike Miller
Lorenzen Wright
Jake Tsakalidis
Troy Bell
Dahntay Jones
Theron Smith
Ryan Humphrey
Rodney Rogers
Lucious Harris
Chucky Atkins
Mark Bryant
Raef LaFrentz
Michael Stewart 
Chris Mihm 
Jumaine Jones 
Antonio Davis
Eddie Robinson
Jerome Williams
Troy Hudson
Gary Trent
Ervin Johnson
Mark Madsen
Oliver Miller
Alvin Williams
Corie Blount
Michael Curry
Dion Glover
Lamond Murray
Milt Palacio
Rod Strickland
Aaron McKie
Greg Buckner
Derrick Coleman
Glenn Robinson
Derrick Coleman
Todd Macculouch
Grant Hill
Juwan Howard
Andrew DeClerq
Steven Hunter
Reggie Evans 
Richie Frahm 
Jerome James 
Calvin Booth
Eddie Jones
Brian Grant


rukahS capuT, thanks for taking over, sorry I'm not too organized.. thanks for the help!


----------



## Laker Freak

I'll take the Cavaliers:

Protected

Zydrunas Ilgauskas
LeBron James
Tony Battie 
Carlos Boozer
Kevin Ollie
Dajuan Wagner 
Kedrick Brown 
Jeff McInnis

Free Agents

Ruben Boumtje Boumtje 
Jason Kapono
Lee Nailon 
Eric Williams

Unprotected

DeSagana Diop
Ira Newble


----------



## Yao Mania

I'll take Golden State

Protected:
Jason Richardson
Troy Murphy
Mickael Pietrus
Mike Dunleavy
Cliff Robinson
Speedy Claxton
Calbert Cheaney (re-sign)
Brian Cardinal (re-sign)

Unprotected:
Evan Eschmeyer

Opt-out players:
Nick Van Exel
Erick Dampier

Free Agents:
Avery Johnson
Adonal Foyle
JR Bremer
Cherokee Parks
Popeye Jones
Rusty LaRoe


----------



## hobojoe

Alright, I'll go ahead and do one more.

Portland Trail Blazers:
Portect-
Darius Miles
Zach Randolph 
Qyntel Woods
Theo Ratliff
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Travis Outlaw
Damon Stoudamire
Dale Davis

Unrestricted FA's-
Desmond Ferguson

Unprotected-
Derek Anderson
Omar Cook
Dan Dickau
Eddie Gill
Ruben Patterson
Vladimir Stepania



Come on people, take the available teams while you can!

Taken Teams, Owners have posted List of protected players:
Miami Heat-rukahS capuT
Milwaukee Bucks-Mavs Dude
New Jersey Nets-mofo202
Chicago Bulls-rukahS capuT
New York Knicks-knicksfan
Cleveland Cavaliers-Laker Freak
Orlando Magic-rukahS capuT
Philadelphia 76ers-The College Dropout
Washington Wizards-MJG
Toronto Raptors-madman
Dallas Mavericks-Mavs Dude
Portland Trail Blazers-rukahS capuT
Los Angeles Clippers-MJG
Minnesota Timberwolves-kentuckyfan13
Sacramento Kings-gian
Seattle SuperSonics-rukahS capuT
Boston Celtics-Spill_Canvas 
Memphis Grizzlies-rawse
Golden State Warriors-Yao Mania

Taken Teams, Owners still need to post a list of which players they would like to protect: 
Phoenix Suns-#1Stunna



Available Teams:
Utah Jazz-
San Antonio Spurs-
Los Angeles Lakers-
Denver Nuggets-
Houston Rockets-
New Orleans Hornets-
Detroit Pistons-
Indiana Pacers-
Atlanta Hawks-


----------



## mofo202

I need to fix my post because Rodney Rogers cannot be left unprotected due to a clause in his contract.

So...

Protected:
Kenyon Martin
Jason Kidd
Richard Jefferson
Jason Collins
Rodney Rogers
Aaron Williams
Zoran Planinic
Brian Scalabrine

Unprotected:
Alonzo Mourning
Kerry Kittles
Lucious Harris


----------



## knicksfan

one guy protected an expiring player and said he resigned him, if we are permitted to do this the knicks wish to resign and protect dermarr johnson if possible


----------



## Mavs Dude

I don't think we should allow that.


----------



## madman

I screwed up the raptors cause i forgot about the FA's so here is the right one

Protected

Vince Carter
Jalen Rose
Donyell Marshall
Chris Bosh
Morris Peterson
Alvin Williams
Lamond Murray

Unprotected (FAs)

Rod Strickland
Dion Glover
Robert Archibald
Roger Mason Jr
Milt Pilacio
Corie Blount
Jerome Moisio
Micheal Curry

wow we dont have enough players to protect even 8 of them and the others are FAs


----------



## kentuckyfan13

Ill Take Denver too i guess
ill post my players soon


----------



## kentuckyfan13

Denver Nuggets

Protected-
Carmelo Anthony
Nene
Andre Miller
Tskitisvili
Chris Andersen
Vashon Lenard
Earl Boykins
Rodney White
-----------------------
Unprotected-
Marcus Camby
Jon Barry
Micheal Doleac
Ryan Bowen
Fransico Elson
Mark Pope 
Jeff Trapangier


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>kentuckyfan13</b>!
> Denver Nuggets
> 
> Protected-
> Carmelo Anthony
> Nene
> Andre Miller
> Tskitisvili
> Chris Andersen
> Vashon Lenard
> Earl Boykins
> Rodney White
> -----------------------
> Unprotected-
> Marcus Camby
> Jon Barry
> Micheal Doleac
> Ryan Bowen
> Fransico Elson
> Mark Pope
> Jeff Trapangier


Chris Anderson is a FA, and several of the unprotected guys are as well I believe (Trapangier, Pope, Doleac, Barry).


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

I'll do the Pistons and the Pacers

DETROIT

Protect
Rip Hamilton
Ben Wallace
Chauncey Billups
Darko Milicic
Tayshaun Prince
Elden Campbell
Carliss Williamson
Mike James

I'm not sure if I read somewhere that you HAD to leave one open. If so, it's James. Everyone else is a UFA and if they're going to sign them, I'd guess it'd be after the expansion draft. They are:

Rasheed Wallace
Mehmet Okur
Tremaine Fowlkes
Darvin Ham
Lindsay Hunter
------------------------------------------------

INDIANA

Protected
Jermaine O'Neal
Ron Artest
Jamal Tinsley
Reggie Miller
Jeff Foster
Austin Croshere
Al Harrington
Jonathan Bender

Unprotected
Scott Pollard
Fred Jones
James Jones
Primo Brezec

UFAs
Kenny Anderson
Jamison Brewer
Anthony Johnson (or is he an RFA? If he is, he's not protected)

Of course, this all hinges on whether Reggie will retire after this season or play out the rest of his contract, which expires after the '06 season, because then I'd protect Fred Jones instead of him.


----------



## Premier

> Originally posted by <b>Spill_Canvas</b>!
> Okay, here's mine. I had to think about Mihm for a bit.
> 
> Boston Celtics:
> 
> Chucky Atkins - Unprotected
> Marcus Banks - Protected
> Mark Blount - Protected
> Mark Bryant - Unprotected
> Ricky Davis - Protected
> Paul Pierce - Protected
> Jiri Welsch - Protected
> Raef LaFrentz - Unprotected
> Michael Stewart - Unprotected
> Chris Mihm - Unprotected
> Jumaine Jones - Unprotected
> Walter McCarty - Protected
> Kendrick Perkins - Protected
> Brandon Hunter - Protected
> Josip Sesar - Free Agent, Unprotected


Mark Bryant and Josip Sesar aren't on the Celtics. Walter over Mihm?


----------



## dmilesai

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Taken Teams, Owners have posted List of protected players:
> Miami Heat-rukahS capuT
> Milwaukee Bucks-Mavs Dude
> Chicago Bulls-rukahS capuT
> New York Knicks-knicksfan
> Orlando Magic-rukahS capuT
> Philadelphia 76ers-The College Dropout
> Washington Wizards-MJG
> Toronto Raptors-madman
> Dallas Mavericks-Mavs Dude
> Los Angeles Clippers-MJG
> Minnesota Timberwolves-kentuckyfan13
> Sacramento Kings-gian
> Seattle SuperSonics-rukahS capuT
> 
> 
> Taken Teams, Owners still need to post a list of which players they would like to protect:
> Memphis Grizzlies-rawse
> Boston Celtics-Spill_Canvas
> 
> 
> Available Teams:
> Utah Jazz-
> San Antonio Spurs-
> Phoenix Suns-
> Portland Trail Blazers-
> Los Angeles Lakers-
> Denver Nuggets-
> Golden State Warriors-
> Houston Rockets-
> New Orleans Hornets-
> Cleveland Cavaliers-
> Detroit Pistons-
> Indiana Pacers-
> New Jersey Nets-
> Atlanta Hawks-


Didn't I already pick the Sixers???


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't I already pick the Sixers???


Yeah he just came in and decided to do them. Some of these people are not taking contracts into perspective and mak the rosters messed up.


----------



## MarioChalmers

For all of those who have problems with their roster, please re-do your team. I'll compile the available players when all the teams are done. A lot of teams are still up for grabs so anyone who wants to do them, do them. Thanks..


----------



## lsu31always

i'll take Da hornets 
I'll post the players lata


----------



## Charlotte_______

How many teams left?


----------



## King Joseus

i'll take the Jazz...


----------



## MarioChalmers

Originally posted by rukahS capuT!
Taken Teams, Owners have posted List of protected players:
Miami Heat-rukahS capuT
Milwaukee Bucks-Mavs Dude
Chicago Bulls-rukahS capuT
New York Knicks-knicksfan
Orlando Magic-rukahS capuT
Philadelphia 76ers-dmilesai
Washington Wizards-MJG
Toronto Raptors-madman
Dallas Mavericks-Mavs Dude
Los Angeles Clippers-MJG
Minnesota Timberwolves-kentuckyfan13
Sacramento Kings-gian
Seattle SuperSonics-rukahS capuT
Denver Nuggets-kentuckyfan13
Boston Celtics-Spill_Canvas
Cleveland Cavaliers-Laker Freak
Golden State Warriors-Yao Mania
Portland Trailblazers-rukahS capuT
Detroit Pistons-MavsFan02
Indiana Pacers-MavsFan02
Memphis Grizzlies - rawse
Phoenix Suns - #1Stunna

Taken Teams, Owners still need to post a list of which players they would like to protect:

Utah Jazz - King Joseus
New Orleans Hornets- lsu31always


Available Teams:

San Antonio Spurs (still interested Mavs Dude?)
Houston Rockets-
Atlanta Hawks- 


Please check and tell me about anything wrong.. Thanks

3 teams left guys, go grab em'


----------



## MarioChalmers

I'll get the Lakers

Protected:

Shaquille O'neal
Kobe Bryant
Karl Malone
Rick Fox
Derek Fisher
Kareem Rush
Luke Walton

Gary Payton

FA:

Stanislav Medvedenko
Horace Grant
Bryon Russell

Are these guys still in LA?They're FAs btw)
Jamal Sampson 
Maurice Carter
Ime Udoka

Unprotected:
Devean George (TAKE HIM!  )
Brian Cook

FIXED!  Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## King Joseus

i'll take the Jazz...


----------



## MarioChalmers

Yeah, you're already in the list.. in the 2nd part since you haven't given your rosters yet.


----------



## King Joseus

this roster is confusing the crap out of me - everyone's pretty much a FA...in any case, i'm pretty sure that nobody wants anyone off of this team that's unprotected(maybe carlos arroyo, but he's a UFA)...

Utah Jazz

Protected
Andrei Kirilenko
Matt Harpring
Aleksandar Pavlovic
Gordon Giricek (FA...?)


----------



## MarioChalmers

Err... can you post your whole roster? And label the players... Thanks!


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>King Joseus</b>!
> this roster is confusing the crap out of me - everyone's pretty much a FA...in any case, i'm pretty sure that nobody wants anyone off of this team that's unprotected(maybe carlos arroyo, but he's a UFA)...
> 
> Utah Jazz
> 
> Protected
> Andrei Kirilenko
> Matt Harpring
> Aleksandar Pavlovic
> Gordon Giricek (FA...?)


Heh let's just say that as the rules are, with the number of player you have under contract for next season, you only have to leave one player unprotected -- and Curtis Borchardt is under contract for next year. I hope you don't have any sleepless nights over this one :grinning:


----------



## RyGuY43084

hey... you just want me to take the suns??


----------



## Ghost

I am the Suns

I am going to protect

Shawn Marion
Amare Stodmire
Joe Johnson
Leandro Barbosa
Casey Jacobsen
Maciej Lampe
Zarko Cabarkapa
Jake Voskuhl

Unprotected is

Howard Eisley
Donnell Harvey
Jahidi White

Free Agents are

Keon Clark
Antonio McDyess


----------



## 2PacFan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> hey... you just want me to take the suns??


Guess not now:laugh:


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> I am the Suns
> 
> I am going to protect
> 
> Shawn Marion
> Amare Stodmire
> Joe Johnson
> Leandro Barbosa
> Casey Jacobsen
> Maciej Lampe
> Zarko Cabarkapa
> Jake Voskuhl


Who is unprotected then?


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Originally posted by rukahS capuT!
> Taken Teams, Owners have posted List of protected players:
> Miami Heat-rukahS capuT
> Milwaukee Bucks-Mavs Dude
> Chicago Bulls-rukahS capuT
> New York Knicks-knicksfan
> Orlando Magic-rukahS capuT
> Philadelphia 76ers-dmilesai
> Washington Wizards-MJG
> Toronto Raptors-madman
> Dallas Mavericks-Mavs Dude
> Los Angeles Clippers-MJG
> Minnesota Timberwolves-kentuckyfan13
> Sacramento Kings-gian
> Seattle SuperSonics-rukahS capuT
> Denver Nuggets-kentuckyfan13
> Boston Celtics-Spill_Canvas
> Cleveland Cavaliers-Laker Freak
> Golden State Warriors-Yao Mania
> Portland Trailblazers-rukahS capuT
> Detroit Pistons-MavsFan02
> Indiana Pacers-MavsFan02
> 
> 
> Taken Teams, Owners still need to post a list of which players they would like to protect:
> Memphis Grizzlies-rawse
> Utah Jazz - King Joseus
> New Orleans Hornets- lsu31always
> Phoenix Suns-#1Stunna
> 
> Available Teams:
> 
> San Antonio Spurs (still interested Mavs Dude?)
> Houston Rockets-
> Atlanta Hawks-
> 
> 
> Please check and tell me about anything wrong.. Thanks
> 
> 3 teams left guys, go grab em'


I posted my list.

Here.


----------



## Ghost

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Who is unprotected then?


I Fixed it


----------



## froggyvk

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> I'll do the Pistons and the Pacers
> 
> DETROIT
> 
> Protect
> Rip Hamilton
> Ben Wallace
> Chauncey Billups
> Darko Milicic
> Tayshaun Prince
> Elden Campbell
> Carliss Williamson
> Mike James
> 
> I'm not sure if I read somewhere that you HAD to leave one open. If so, it's James. Everyone else is a UFA and if they're going to sign them, I'd guess it'd be after the expansion draft. They are:
> 
> Rasheed Wallace
> Mehmet Okur
> Tremaine Fowlkes
> Darvin Ham
> Lindsay Hunter


The correct list for Detroit would be:

Chauncey Billups
Rip Hamilton
Tayshaun Prince
Ben Wallace
Mehmet Okur
Darko Milicic
Corliss Williamson

Campbell won't be protected, Mike James is a FA, and Okur is restricted.


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> I'll get the Lakers
> 
> Protected:
> 
> Shaquille O'neal
> Kobe Bryant
> Karl Malone
> Rick Fox
> Derek Fisher
> Kareem Rush
> Luke Walton
> Brian Cook
> Gary Payton
> 
> FA:
> 
> Stanislav Medvedenko
> Horace Grant
> Bryon Russell
> 
> Are these guys still in LA?They're FAs btw)
> Jamal Sampson
> Maurice Carter
> Ime Udoka
> 
> Unprotected:
> Devean George (TAKE HIM!  )


You have 9 protected.


----------



## MarioChalmers

sorry rawse I just continued from rukahs caput's version... but i fixed

I also fixed my L.A. list


----------



## Laker Freak

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> I'll get the Lakers
> 
> Protected:
> 
> Shaquille O'neal
> Kobe Bryant
> Karl Malone
> Rick Fox
> Derek Fisher
> Kareem Rush
> Luke Walton
> 
> Gary Payton
> 
> FA:
> 
> Stanislav Medvedenko
> Horace Grant
> Bryon Russell
> 
> Are these guys still in LA?They're FAs btw)
> Jamal Sampson
> Maurice Carter
> Ime Udoka
> 
> Unprotected:
> Devean George (TAKE HIM!  )
> Brian Cook
> 
> FIXED!  Thanks for pointing it out



Kobe is opting out so you can add him to the free agent list and protect Cook. Fisher is also a free agent so put George back on the protected list.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Is Fisher a FA? It says in Hoopshype that he has 2 more years and is set to make 3 million next year..


----------



## Laker Freak

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Is Fisher a FA? It says in Hoopshype that he has 2 more years and is set to make 3 million next year..


He can opt out of it if he wants to.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Oh, ok...I'll fix it then...


----------



## RapsFan

Here's the Rockets

Protected

Yao Ming
Steve Francis
Maurice Taylor
Kelvin Cato
Cuttino Mobley
Eric Piatkowski
Jimmy Jackson
Bostjan Nachbar

Unprotected

Clarence Witherspoon (2 yrs 12,252,600 left)
Adrian Griffin (1 yr 807,546 left)
The rest are UFA's and cannot be drafted


----------



## MarioChalmers

Atlanta Hawks

Protected:
Chris Crawford
Joel Pryzbilla
Stephen Jackson
Boris Diaw-Rifford
Travis Hansen

Unprotected:
Alan Henderson ($8,273,125)

Others are FAs


----------



## MarioChalmers

Total Available Players:

Atlanta: 
Alan Henderson

Rockets: 
Clarence Weatherspoon
Adrian Griffin

Lakers: I fixed my lineup according to Laker Freaks sugestions
(none)

Detroit: 
Rasheed Wallace
Elden Campbell
Tremaine Fowlkes
Darvin Ham
Lindsey Hunter

Phoenix:
Howard Eisley
Donnell Harvey
Jahidi White

Utah Jazz:
(none) (?)

Indiana:
Scott Pollard
Fred Jones
James Jones
Primo Brezec

Denver: 
(needs fixing) ??

Raptors:
(none)

New Jersey:
Alonzo Mourning
Kerry Kittles
Lucious Harris

GS:
Evan Eschmeyer

Cleveland:
DeSagana Diop
Ira Newble

Memphis:
Mike Miller
Lorenzen Wright
Jake Tsakalidis
Troy Bell
Dahntay Jones
Theron Smith
Ryan Humphrey

Celtics:
Chris Mihm 
Jumaine Jones
Michael Stewart
Raef Lafrentz
Chucky Atkins
Mark Bryant

Bulls:
Antonio Davis
Eddie Robinson 
Jerome Williams

T'Wolves: (abuse this team Charlotte _______ )
Troy Hudson
Gary Trent
Ervin Johnson
Mark Madsen
Oliver Miller

Sixers:
Glenn Robinson
Aaron Mckie
Greg Buckner
Derrick Coleman
Todd Macculouch

Bucks:
Keith Van Horn
Daniel Santiago

Mavs:
Antoine Walker
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Shawn Bradley
Jon Steffanson


So far these are the only teams, I'll update this when the people who are supposed to do the other teams do them. We need something from the Jazz, Hornets, and Spurs, tell me if you wanna take them so we can get this over with. Also, tell me if there's something wrong with the list.


----------



## Max Payne

Anybody signing Clarence Weatherspoon would have to be termed insane.


----------



## Mavs Dude

I think teams have to have people unprotected.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> Raptors:
> (none)


actually there are alot of people that are FAs from the Raptors who are unprotected


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I think teams have to have people unprotected.


Rules state at least one player must be left unprotected, no matter how few players you have under contract.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Ok, I'll fix things up I'll get back to ya guys


----------



## lsu31always

*hornets*

Unprotected:
Jamal Mashburn
Protected:
Baron Davis
P.J. Brown 
Jamal Magliore 
David Wesley 
David West 
Robert Taylor (was re-signed during season)
Darrel Armstrong
Courtney Alexander


----------



## madman

what teams are left i'll do some of them


----------



## Dark Praetor

I'll do the Jazz.

*Utah Jazz* 

*Protected*

Andrei Kirilinko
Matt Harpring
Aleksandar Pavlovic

*Un-protected*
Curtis Borchardt


----------



## HORNETSFAN

*Re: hornets*



> Originally posted by <b>lsu31always</b>!
> Unprotected:
> Jamal Mashburn
> Protected:
> Baron Davis
> P.J. Brown
> Jamal Magliore
> David Wesley
> David West
> Robert Taylor (was re-signed during season)
> Darrel Armstrong
> Courtney Alexander


I think DW will be left unprotected rather than Mash.


----------



## thefuture2

I'll take the Cavaliers if no one has them already..if someone already does..its not a big deal


----------



## Charlotte_______

So are all the teams done or what?


----------



## faygo34

Ill do Portland...

Protected:
Zach Randolph
Darius Miles
Travis Outlaw
Theo Ratliff
Ruben Patterson
Qyntel Woods
Dan Dickau
Shareef Abdur Rahim


Unprotected:
Damon Stoudemire
Derek Anderson
Dale Davis

sorry if i forgot anyone or added somebody whos a FA.im doing it off the top of my head


----------



## darkballa

please take Juwan Howard, please take the cancer away from us.
Juwan this season will have an excuse because the bobcats arent bound to make the playoffs


----------



## Truth34

*Boston cannot protect Blount*

He is opting out of his contract.

So we'll protect LaFrentz...if he gets taken it's a major salary gone...but then we lose 50 games this year, so no thanks.


----------



## hobojoe

Charlotte_______, are you going to select the team? I think all of the teams are done, or at least most are...


----------



## Charlotte_______

C D.Diop/V.Stepania/D.Santiago
PF R.Evans/M.Madsen/D.Harvey
SF L.Deng/J.Jones/M.Butler
SG F.Jones/ A.Griffin/J.Trepagnier
PG T.Bell/R.Leni-Ukic/J.Steffanson

Finally done


----------

